# Braided Line on Spinning Reels



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone use braided line on spinning reels? I talked to an employee at Gander Mountain who fishes the Portage Lakes a ton and he said he uses braided on everything for everything. He even uses the braid for finesse fishing. I was kind of surprised about this.

I currently use Flouro and have never tried braided line yet. I was thinking about putting it on my baitcaster. I was wondering if anyone else did this for their spinning reels and lighter tackle or not.

-Nathan


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

that sounds strange to me. why would you need braided line for more than fishing areas where it will be hard to get a fish out such as branches, lily pads etc. as far as finesse fishing with it that makes no sense to me you lose feel and distance finesse fishing.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use braid on large spinning reels, I find it gives me more distance and increases the feel. There is little to no stretch which has pluses and negitives. The best thing is it has no memory so it does not need replaced as often. The worst thing is is very hard to break loose if snagged, you can take that as a plus or minus also, it also seems to be hard on rod guides. Smaller reels I still use trilene XL usually 6 or 8 pound, I have tried several others but I just keep coming back.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm switching to braid on both of my spinning setups for bass. Tired of the hassle of fluorocarbon...we don't fish too much clear water but if its necessary ill tie a leader. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I use braid on everything I have spinning and bait cast. I prefer Sufix , IMO it's works best with spinning gear. Give it a shot , it might be a fit for you.
I fish w- guys that only use mono and I can cast just as far with braid. I like the added advantages of better sensitivity and the ability to horse back a hung up lure.

MAke sure you use the correct dia line vs lb test for your reel.

Good Luck


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothin' better


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

i use braided on spinning theirs less tangles and i like to feel anything hitting my lure on the other end wether its a rock, log, or a fish.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Less stretch better feel. I cast just as far with the braid I use.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

10fish said:


> MAke sure you use the correct dia line vs lb test for your reel.
> 
> Good Luck


What do you mean exactly? Since the braid is a stronger lb. test than an equivalent mono, should I go by the lb. test on the braid, or the equivalent monos diameter?



BASSINaDL said:


> i use braided on spinning theirs less tangles and i like to feel anything hitting my lure on the other end wether its a rock, log, or a fish.


That's what the guy said. He loves how sensitive it is. As far as the clarity goes however, it seems that most of the time the Portage Lakes are pretty dirty, but sometimes they are crazy clear... I guess a leader would be in order?

Also, the type he uses is Power Pro... said he loves the stuff... no memory on spinning reels---that's something I'm interested in!


----------



## jonnycakeup (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally love FireLine fused crystal...pretty much invisible in clear water but pretty expensive...if you use braid or fireline ice be sure to spool your reel with 1/3 mono first and connect that with uni to uni knot to keep the braided line from slipping on your spool...by the way my 10 lb fireline ice is equivalent to 4 lb mono in diameter


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Sorry , should have been clearer. On the braid you will see for example, 20 lb test-6lb mono equiv. Match up the mono equiv # to your reel spool specs. 

Check out another recent thread about line twist when using braid on spinning reels, if you dont tie a short mono backing to the end of your line when you put it on you run the risk of having the whole spool full of line just spin when you retrieve.
As to brand choice, you will probably have to try a few to find one that works best for you. I am sold on Sufix for my money.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

So would 20-30 lb Power Pro be good for my baitcaster?

And say, 10 lb Power Pro for my spinning reels?

I've been reading posts and for finesse fishing, some guys use a flouro leader and some tie directly on.... hmmm...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

there is nothing new here i have been useing spiderwire on to of my spinning reels for 12,years,and love it,but i alwise use backer line then abought 65 yard of braid then a flour,leader,use a good reel and rod and you wont have any problems,just my 2ct,


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

phantomace08 said:


> Anyone use braided line on spinning reels? I talked to an employee at Gander Mountain who fishes the Portage Lakes a ton and he said he uses braided on everything for everything. He even uses the braid for finesse fishing. I was kind of surprised about this.
> 
> I currently use Flouro and have never tried braided line yet. I was thinking about putting it on my baitcaster. I was wondering if anyone else did this for their spinning reels and lighter tackle or not.
> 
> -Nathan


I have used braid exclusively now for quite a few years on every pole and reel, I recently switched from Power Pro to Daiwa Samurai Braid which is a new 8-strand that is softer, rounder, thinner yet stronger! I use the 15lb (2.5lb diameter) on my UL, 20lb (4lb dia) on my Medium poles, and 55lb (10lb dia) on my heavy cranking pole. I'll never go back to any other line than braid! The one key to fishing with braid is that you let the line, pole, and lure hook the fish....the only thing you do is apply tension....NO "Tour Grade" Hook-sets!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Question- What are you fishing for? I think you can get more focused answers from guys here if you shared your target fish. I do not use a flouro leader unless fishing for walleye or saugeye in clear water. For everything else I'm straight connected to braid.





phantomace08 said:


> So would 20-30 lb Power Pro be good for my baitcaster?
> 
> And say, 10 lb Power Pro for my spinning reels?
> 
> I've been reading posts and for finesse fishing, some guys use a flouro leader and some tie directly on.... hmmm...


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

10fish said:


> Question- What are you fishing for? I think you can get more focused answers from guys here if you shared your target fish. I do not use a flouro leader unless fishing for walleye or saugeye in clear water. For everything else I'm straight connected to braid.



Good point... as you can see, I posted right around midnight... apparantly I forget important details late at night!

As for what I fish for, it is pretty much only bass. No need for flouro leader?


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

No need for a flouro leader for Ohio bass, IMO. Your line diamaters should work fine. 

Finess = SLOW fishing-- for Ohio bass

I haven't found many line shy largemouth in our local holes. Now that being said - if the weather is wacky , if they are pressured, or lots of jet ski pleasure boating- Then just down size baits and SLOW WAY DOWN. 

They will push down or into cover , and thats where braid will save your lure.
They will bite if you drop it right on them, but I have found pressured bass won't "chase" they sit in cover and wait.

If you know you are on fish and the above did get you bit, try adding a leader. I would make it my last choice not first. 

For us , if I am considering adding a leader due a slow no bite I am also thinking go to live bait ( aka Huck Finn).

I am sure there are other views on this, but it works for us.

Now for walleye / saugeye thats a whole other story.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Phantom- 

Give it a try and see what you think. I love braided line. My brother ( who catches just as many fish as I do) prefers monfilament. Different strokes for different folks! I use braided line on all my reels. 

Word of caution: Becareful of your knot selection with braided line. You can't use the Cinch knot that many of us do, as the line will slip. I use the palomar knot. Very strong and easy.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I use braid on a couple of my rigs, and like it. 

If you have trouble with the line getting snagged onto your lure hooks when fastening the lure to braid, you can minimize that problem by adding a mono leader. Something I've learned to do whenever casting blade baits in windy conditions, for example.

Also, check it often for frayed spots, which can weaken the line dramatically. I once lost a monster saugeye while fishing around rocks, because I didn't trim and retie when I should have.

andesangler


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

what pound test do you guys use as backer line on the spool when using braided?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

got me hooked, I don't think it matters much what your backing is...as long as you don't plan on using it. I try to use an equivalent diameter to the braid I'm spooling up with.

I now use braid on everything I throw. I really prefer it for finesse fishing, it give you SO much more feel. If I'm worried about the fish seeing it, I'll put a short leader of mono on (2-3ft). Just my 2 cents.

jeremy


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks what kind of knot do you tie to connect the mono to the braided, uni?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I recently tried Power Pro braid for the first time on an 8' crappie rod with a Shimano Sonora 1000 reel. I had the bait shop spool it up with 4# Trilene, but, the line memory was soo bad that it was difficult casting 1/16th oz. jigs very far.

I attempted my very first uni splice or uni to uni knot & it seemed to hold well to the 4# Trilene. I used a palomar knot when tying to the jig, which worked well & tightened down great. I feel the Power Pro braid, for this application, was the way to go. Absolutely zero memory & it feels very sensitive. 

I say give it a go & see what you think. Being an absolute amateur @ best, I always had the ignorant old timer mentality that braid was sharp & wiry & cut up line guides etc. 

It takes some awareness not to set the hook as hard, or @least on the paper-mouthed crappies I was catching. After I go my first few hooksets out of the way for the year, it was easier to conciously snap the wrist for a clean hookset. 

I'm very happy that I gave it a try.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I used what muski just posted to tie my mono backing to my powerpro main line on my spinning reel about a week ago.

Worked great.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, I bought some 10 lb. Power Pro for my spinning reel. I haven't used it, but just messed around in the apartment. Just by dragging the bait on the carpet, it was easy to tell how much more sensitive it is. 

One dumb question... when I reel in quickly, there is a high pitch wine that the braid makes. Is that just what the braid does and that's normal?

The rod is a 7'0" Berkley Lightning Rod Shock and has good guides one it--made for no-stretch superlines. The reels is a Browning and the part on the bail that spins as it takes the line in.

Just curious on the sound!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

the noise is from the braid, the newer 8 strand braids is supposed to be quiter but im not sure as i havent used any of them. it makes that sound when it rubs against just about anything, if you get a chance to fish pads or matts, you will here the same thing when the braid is rubbing on the vegetation.

musikman, you mentioned your hooksets and lessening them for crappies, just make sure you lessen them on all your fish regardless of species if you are using braid less then 50lb. braid has no shock absorption and even though 20, 30, 40 lb braid seems impossible to break, I assure you, if you snap a hook set when the line is limp, you will break the line even if its a 1.5lb fish. i learned that lesson numerous times as a young teen with my first experiences using braid in the lilly pads at lake alma in vinton county back in the day when gorrilla braid came out.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Ah yes the sound of braid--- wait till you get a big one stripping line-- It will be a sound you will come to love

The 8 strand braids have the same sound but to a lesser degree ( they are a bit rounder).

Braid is certianly different than mono or fluro, some guys love it others hate it. I think if you can get used to how it preforms with your gear you will not look back.

As for the mono backing- about any decent size will do. It is just used to stretch or grip to the spool. 






phantomace08 said:


> Ok, I bought some 10 lb. Power Pro for my spinning reel. I haven't used it, but just messed around in the apartment. Just by dragging the bait on the carpet, it was easy to tell how much more sensitive it is.
> 
> One dumb question... when I reel in quickly, there is a high pitch wine that the braid makes. Is that just what the braid does and that's normal?
> 
> ...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone ever try the Cabelas Ripcord SI+ with the "silicone coating?" I just ordered 1000yards each of the 15# and 20# to try on my spinning reels....I hope I made the right choice. The good thing with the Cabelas lines - fish them for 60 days - if you don't like them, return for full refund.


_"We feel so confident in our fishing lines, we invite you to field test any of our Cabela's lines against any other lines, regardless of price, for a period of 60 days. If you are not 100% satisfied, return them for a full refund, no questions asked. "_


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I actually really like the braid " whine ".


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips!

I only had time to put the 10 lb. line on my spinning reel and took it to the District 3 Offices just to throw in. I absolutely loved the feel of it, and I too like the sound of the braid--I just wanted to make sure it was a good sound first!

I'm going to put the 30 lbs. on my Curado and see how that goes as well!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting. I recently attended a seminar by Brent Ehrler. One of his main topics was his use of braided line to a floro leader on spinning reels.

Also, If you don't know who Brent Ehler is, he is one of the best Bass anglers on the FLW tour. I think he's just as good as KVD or better. 

Here is an article on this very topic.



> He wasn&#8217;t doing it just few seasons back, but Brent Ehrler, fresh from yet another nice payday, has actually made some changes in his finesse game and it&#8217;s making a big difference in performance.
> 
> Whether he&#8217;s going with the drop-shot, shaky head or wacky jig, the secret is not the worm color or some other little wrinkle, but rather an upgraded tackle approach that allows him to incorporate longer casts, better sensitivity and abrasion resistance all in one.
> Says Brent, &#8220;With a spinning rod and reel I have gone exclusively with a braid main line and a fluorocarbon leader.&#8221;
> ...


One thing he didn't mention in the article is that when tying the floro side of his double uni knot he uses 5 loops. On the braid side he loops the braid 9 times. So 5 times on the floro and 9 times on the braid. 


I plan on rigging up a spool of braid with a floro leader and trying it out. My reel came with 2 spools so I am going to rig the other with stright floro too.

Good luck!


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I just switched to Power pro braided recently and am having trouble with line twist, any tips to minimize it or whats causing it?


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

read the previous threads on adding a mono backing to avoid having the braid just spin on the spool.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> musikman, you mentioned your hooksets and lessening them for crappies, just make sure you lessen them on all your fish regardless of species if you are using braid less then 50lb. braid has no shock absorption and even though 20, 30, 40 lb braid seems impossible to break, I assure you, if you snap a hook set when the line is limp, you will break the line even if its a 1.5lb fish. i learned that lesson numerous times as a young teen with my first experiences using braid in the lilly pads at lake alma in vinton county back in the day when gorrilla braid came out.


Very good advice! I found this out years ago when I started fishing braid on fast action rods. You'd think 20lb braid would be pretty tough to break on a 1.5lb fish, but it's not. Those hard hook sets from a slack line shock it and it just pops. 

jeremy


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bowhunter29 said:


> Very good advice! I found this out years ago when I started fishing braid on fast action rods. You'd think 20lb braid would be pretty tough to break on a 1.5lb fish, but it's not. Those hard hook sets from a slack line shock it and it just pops.
> 
> jeremy


I've been using some of the newer 8 strand braid and it is even thinner and stronger....a hard hook set won't break it but you're either gonna end up with only a Fish Jaw on your hook or the whole fish 30 yards behind you!LOL


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the help on this one! Took my new rod, reel, and braided line to Nimisila tonight and got my first LM of 2011! The PowerPro feels fantastic--so much more sensitive. I did try and set the hook on a log I found lol. When I pulled the line, the hook bent and the line didn't break! Wow!


----------



## The_Hersch (Dec 31, 2010)

Good stuff phantom! Personally, I made the switch to braid last year and there has been no looking back. I use 10lb Spiderwire, and 4' of 6lb fluoro for a leader.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

phantomace08 said:


> Thanks for all the help on this one! Took my new rod, reel, and braided line to Nimisila tonight and got my first LM of 2011! The PowerPro feels fantastic--so much more sensitive. I did try and set the hook on a log I found lol. When I pulled the line, the hook bent and the line didn't break! Wow!


Congrats, that is Fantastic! See, a true success story! Now it will be "Braid Forever"!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

You have to love when a plan comes together. Now go ahead and throw those expensive lucky crafts into the slop with confidence


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does braid float like mono? Fishing with flutter fry
requires line that floats. I'm not sure if I want to convert yet. I think its like coverting to Islam! Anyway, Im thinking of getting another spool for my alpha so I can convert.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Does braid float like mono? Fishing with flutter fry
> requires line that floats. I'm not sure if I want to convert yet. I think its like coverting to Islam! Anyway, Im thinking of getting another spool for my alpha so I can convert.


Braid floats but because of its thin diameter and less water resistance a lure will pull it down easier than mono.

Braid has too many benefits and hardly any drawbacks (none for me!) It takes some learning to use it correctly....but, just saving that favorite lure one time makes it worthwhile!


----------

